# screen names



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Why do people use them? I know on most of the boards that I've been on awhile, I actually perfer my real name being used. Any thoughts?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well,

There are many reasons. I myself do not mind people knowing my name or calling me by it on the forums, but some folks do have a need for more privacy, whatever the reason so I will use screen neames unless I am sure real names are ok with that person.

Ya'll can call me Dennis


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I just use my real one unless it's at a place like E-bay or Aquabid. It's easier for us older people to just remember our own names. :wink:

_Ya'll_ Dennis? I thought you lived out east - or are you a transplant?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Transplant for the great state of O-hi-a  The south eastern part to be exact, where the hills are.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey now! Theres nothing wrong with Oh-Hi-a. (Well most of it anyways!)
lol


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I tend to use my real name on plant sites but definately don't use it on any other types of site. Those reef folks are FREAKS!


----------



## PetersCreek (Jan 17, 2005)

_[Ahem]_

Being a smart-aleck transplant from the South I have to chime in...

[nitpick]
It's not spelled _ya'll_. 
It's _y'all._
[/nitpick]

;-) 
____________
PCAK


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

True, but while I am from the sticks in Ohio, where people would consider themselves southern, we are about as southern as a Yankee fan. Ont he other hand, we are about as ******* as it gets


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

The wonderful thing about screen names is one can choose their own. I don't really care for my given name, so I don't use it unless I have to (some forums like real names).


----------

